# GE Profile Bottom Freezer- Fridge not cooling



## Ge Profile Help (Feb 23, 2009)

2nd time in 2 years. Last time an appliance repair man came and removed interior panels, exposed fan and it was frozen still. So he took hair dryer to it. I want to try same thing but I can't figure out how to open lining and don;t want to break it. Can't find instructions for this anywhere.


----------



## kok328 (Feb 24, 2009)

With the fan not turning, your not distributing the cold that is being made.  If it were me, I'd just unplug the unit and wait a day.  It's alot better than having to buy a new fridge liner.


----------



## glennjanie (Feb 24, 2009)

Hello GE:
I found lots of information on Google; maybe it could help you.
Glenn


----------



## woodchuck (Feb 25, 2009)

Look on the back panel of the freezer for the screws holding it in. Remove them and the back panel will come out exposing the evaporator fan and evaporator coils. If they are iced up, your defrost system is not working. This consist of the defrost thermostat, defrost heater and your adaptive defrost control or timer. Not hard to replace if you want to.


----------

